# Spiderling Care?



## JayRobinson (Sep 16, 2008)

*Spiderling Care?*

hey guys, im going to get a mexican red knee tarantula after a long debate! I was just wondering firstly;

<i>Brachypelma smithi</i><br>Mexican Red Knee (1 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Will that be for one spiderling? Which is most definitly wat i want! Dont think i could handle loads of them running around!

Second, what heating requirements are there? I find it difficult with tarantulas as everywhere says something different, hopefully there are fellow spider owners here who can help?

Iv already got a Chile Rose and i love her to bits, shes a great pet and loves exploring! I figured a red knee was a good choice for second? i wanted a spiderling so i can watch her grow up as my chile was rescued from a pet shop that starved her!!

Thanks so much guys!

jay


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Yea for 1 sling. Btw brachys take ages to grow lols. 

Also stickies are there for a reason!!!! Take a look!!!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/175559-sling-care-sheet.html


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

hey, im in exactly the same position as you, i got a chile rose jst over 1 month ago and wanted a sling to watch grow, i went for a greenbottle blue (2cm) it arrived today and i have to say i am sooooo happy with my decision!!!i would highly recommend one lik, looking forward to it making big webs n all,beautiful as sling and adult, mex red knees look great too tho so lik wotever ya get u'l enjoy!!  best of luck!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

JayRobinson said:


> *Spiderling Care?*
> 
> hey guys, im going to get a mexican red knee tarantula after a long debate! I was just wondering firstly;
> 
> ...


my red knee tiny sling in 2 months is well over a inch, we can literally see it growing and now for a while you can tell what it is...i bred c rose too and its much faster!!!


----------

